# Acanthogonatus francki



## Gilberator (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello there! 
I just purchased a 2.5" female Acanthogonatus francki. Im wondering if people with experience with this species can give me some info as far as temperament and conditions go? I know they like it on the dryer side with plenty of room to burrow and web. Are they quick-fast? pet holes? venomous? angry? I appreciate any sort of info regarding this species.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 18, 2012)

Heavy webbers from Chile that belong to Nemesiidae family commonly known as Funnel-web tarantulas. They do not get very large, maxing out at 3-3.5". Provide dry substrate, some anchor points for it to web to, and keep a full water dish. You will probably have to take out the dish and clean it frequently as they will web over it. Also be aware, they are quick. 

It will web the ENTIRE enclosure. I had mine in a large circular enclosure and it was full of web, no substrate to be seen. It never really burrowed, just made tube webs along the sides. Unfortunately, mine passed to unknown circumstances. It had lost a fang in its last molt, but was still feeding and acting fine. Then one day I found it motionless in its container, no death curl. I really enjoyed the little gal. I find non-Theraphosidae mygalomorph fascinating. Enjoy your new addition. 

Notes on temperament:
Somewhat quick. 
I rarely got a threat pose out of mine. 
Definitely flight, not fight. 
Depends on the individual though. 

Plus, no urticating hairs! So you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Ilovepredators (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought 3 of these a little while ago and want to know if they are gendered the same way tarantulas are.  Do they hook out if they are male?


----------

